# REVELATION  410 S/S SHOTGUN



## KDarsey (Jul 31, 2007)

THIS IS JUST A SHOT IN THE DARK HERE....
  I AM LOOKING FOR A PARTICULAR ONE....MINE!
  WHEN I WAS 12 MY DADDY GAVE ME A BRAND NEW 410 REVELATION (WESTERN AUTO). SINGLE SHOT SHOTGUN.
   WHEN I WAS 15 OR SO OUR HOUSE BURNED AND EVERYTHING WAS LOST EXCEPT THE 410,MY DADDY HAD LOANED IT TO ONE OF THE FARMHANDS. 
   WHEN MY SON TURNED 12 I PASSED IT ON TO HIM. WELL ALONG CAME 'DIVORCE' AND NEW BOYFRIEND/HUSBAND (HERS..NOT MINE) STOLE A LOT OF THINGS FROM HER (YEAH,HE IS GONE NOW), INCLUDING THIS GUN AND A FEW OTHERS.(ALSO BRAND NEW IN THE BOX 12 GAUGE I BOUGHT MY SON)
  BUT THE 410 IS THE ONE WE WANT. I HAD REFINISHED THE WOOD IN A CHERRYWOOD STAIN AND I THINK 'KEN' IS SCRATCED IN THE RECIEVER.
  YOU MAY HAVE BOUGHT THIS AT A PAWN SHOP OR WHEREVER...I DON'T CARE NOR NEED TO KNOW...NO QUESTIONS...I WILL BUY IT FROM YOU....SENTIMENTAL YOU KNOW.
  I KNOW THIS IS LONG AND I APPRECIATE YOU ALL FOR READING IT.
   THANKS


----------



## Luke_M (Jul 31, 2007)

I wish you luck in finding it.  My first was a Springfield 120A, and my grandfather left it to me.  He had the stock redone, with eagle prints on it.  Just last week the bolt fell apart(many, many thousand rounds through it), I found an old 120 at a pawn shop this weekend and bought it strickly for the bolt.

Again, I understand the driving force and wish you luck.


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Luke...
  Spread the word please......


----------



## fatboy84 (Jul 31, 2007)

Good luck....Sorry to hear some *** stole it.

Hope you get it back.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 31, 2007)

I know what you mean, KDarsey.  Good luck in finding it.

My brother's first shotgun was a lil' Revelation .410 singleshot.  When he graduated to a 12, it came to me, when I graduated it went to my little brother, and when my nephew got old enough, it went to him, and now it'll go to my other nephew when he gets old enough to use it.

Neat little guns and with that full choke, the squirrels hated them! 

Good luck in finding yours.  Ours has the same sentimental value as yours does.


----------



## SGaither (Aug 1, 2007)

ttt,
lets help get this gun back to its rightful owner.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Aug 2, 2007)

btt, good luck


----------



## triplec (Aug 2, 2007)

*shotgun*

btt


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 9, 2007)

...Keep Looking...


----------

